# Big Skeet Tree!



## Tony (Jul 30, 2017)

The guy that has been my best friend since our Freshman year in High School called me awhile back to say it was time to take the Mesquite tree out in the front yard of his folks house. We went over there this morning and took it out. The trunk is about 12' tall and straight, about 24" in diameter. I had concerns because most Mesquite trees, when they get this big and old, are riddled with bugs and hollow inside. This one is pretty solid, looks like some dang good timber! I got some nice pieces before we had to call it quits because it was too dang hot (98 At 2:00 in the afternoon). Can't wait to get back to it and get some more!
Tony

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 30, 2017)

Beauty! Will want to see it sliced and diced. Congrats on a great friend... Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 30, 2017)

We trimmed it back about a year ago, I kept some of the bigger limbs then. I just finished a mill from it yesterday. Tony

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Jul 30, 2017)

Now he's gonna have to mow the grass where the tree used to be!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 30, 2017)

Lots of good wood in that one! Congrats on the score Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 30, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Now he's gonna have to mow the grass where the tree used to be!


Doesn't look like there is much grass to mow.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 30, 2017)

@Tony I will Tell ya what...you send a few of them off cuts this way and I will inspect it and let you know if it's quality wood

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 30, 2017)

Great find Tony! Congrats buddy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 31, 2017)

Get Ol @CWS to load that rascal ....... bet he can do his Yoda thing and put it right on the trailer from here ! the force is with you guys !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 31, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> @Tony I will Tell ya what...you send a few of them off cuts this way and I will inspect it and let you know if it's quality wood



Lou, I appreciate your generous offer! Fortunately I have worked with Mesquite a time or 2 so I can figure it out!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 31, 2017)

Tony said:


> Lou, I appreciate your generous offer! Fortunately I have worked with Mesquite a time or 2 so I can figure it out!!


----------



## David Hill (Aug 15, 2017)

Nice!! One has to know Mesquite to appreciate a long straight run. That's why it's so expensive to get boards of any quality.
I have (had?) some woodworker friends get TERRIBLY upset with me for cutting slabs and blanks. But then again, they're not the ones that go out and look/get these beauties.
Have fun with it!


----------



## Tony (Aug 15, 2017)

David Hill said:


> Nice!! One has to know Mesquite to appreciate a long straight run. That's why it's so expensive to get boards of any quality.
> I have (had?) some woodworker friends get TERRIBLY upset with me for cutting slabs and blanks. But then again, they're not the ones that go out and look/get these beauties.
> Have fun with it!



Trust me David, it hurt my heart to cut it into blanks. The Flatworker in me was screaming the whole time! Logistically there was just no way. We couldn't budge that thing one iota. Would've had to rent a crane, etc. I did get nice nice blanks out of it! Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## David Hill (Aug 15, 2017)

Really pretty stuff!!!
Who needs exotics when we have this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

